# Ausgehende Mails werden beim Empfänger als Spam abgelegt



## fatmaddin2000 (26. Okt. 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein nerviges Problem. Alle Emails, die von meinem Server gesendet werden, werden beim Empfänger als Spam erkannt und entsprechend in den Spam Ordner verlegt. es betrifft alle Domains und ich kann den Fehler nicht ausmachen. 
Auf http://mxtoolbox.com/ habe ich den Blacklist-Status geprüft, aber da ist alles in Ordnung. Zudem habe ich einen SMTP Test gemacht und dort scheint auch alles in Ordnung.

Ich habe nach Tutorial einen Perfect Server mit Debian Wheezy mit Apache, Dovecot und ISPCONFIG 3 laufen. Das Problem besteht erst seit einigen Tagen. Könnt ihr helfen?


----------



## robotto7831a (26. Okt. 2015)

Welchen E-Mail Provider hat der Empfänger?
Was steht im Mailheader beim Empfänger? Dort steht meistens warum die Mail als Spam eingestuft wird.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (26. Okt. 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Mail an eine meiner Googleadressen geschickt und das steht in den letzten beiden Zeilen:


> Received-Spf: neutral (google.com: IPADRESSE is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of sender@mail.de) client-ip=IPADRESSE;
> Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=neutral (google.com: IPADRESSE is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of sender@mail.de) smtp.mailfrom=sender@mail.de


----------



## robotto7831a (26. Okt. 2015)

Wurde die Mail als Spam eingestuft?


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (26. Okt. 2015)

nahe zu alle mails werden als spam eingestuft, genau.


----------



## florian030 (26. Okt. 2015)

Dann leg doch mal einen SPF-Record an.


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (26. Okt. 2015)

Zitat von florian030:


> Dann leg doch mal einen SPF-Record an.


hatte ich auch schon gelesen, wie kann ich  das korrekt machen?


----------



## florian030 (26. Okt. 2015)

Z.B. hier: http://www.spfwizard.net/
"v=spf1 mx -all" geht aber auch, wenn Mails nur über die Server verschickt werden, die als MX im DNS stehen.


----------



## robotto7831a (26. Okt. 2015)

Und was steht im restlichen Header?


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (26. Okt. 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Und was steht im restlichen Header?





> Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="Apple-Mail=_D7AB984A-DA13-494E-9EE7-5E84CC6A9517"
> Mime-Version: 1.0 (Mac OS X Mail 8.2 \(2104\))
> Return-Path: <mail@absender.de>
> X-Mailer: Apple Mail (2.2104)
> ...


----------

